# Input wanted on next "One Shot" choices (and storage advice would be bonus)



## CJB85 (17/4/19)

Right, so I have my first DIY batch (all from one shots) steeping since Friday and need to start planning the next batch. I would be very grateful if members who have tried (or know people who have tried) can give a little feedback on the following choices. 

I would also like to know how long a sealed one shot can be kept (also, can I keep them in the fridge/freezer) before they get less potent? I ask this because It makes sense to buy a bunch at a time for free delivery, lol.

Okay, so choices are:

DIY or DIE - Obsidian

Foggs Famous Sauce - Pacific Coast
VS One Shots - Bamango
VS One Shots - Icee Lychee
VS One Shots - Pango
VS One Shots - Captain Cool
NCV - Burst
The above would equate to R980 for 2150ml of juice.
As always, thanks in advance!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (17/4/19)

I have mixed (from the full recipe) Pango recently and is it worth the while without a doubt - one of the best mango juices around. Icee Lychee many months back, noting I like it, but it did not become and ADV for me. Should you like tobaccos do not miss the Rodeo one shot.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (17/4/19)

Bamango is pretty good but i mixed the recipe not one shot! A really awesome Mango vape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (17/4/19)

Andre said:


> I have mixed (from the full recipe) Pango recently and is it worth the while without a doubt - one of the best mango juices around. Icee Lychee many months back, noting I like it, but it did not become and ADV for me. Should you like tobaccos do not miss the Rodeo one shot.


I have only tried one tobacco so far, a bought TKO Tobacco/Menthol and I was completely MEH about it. Maybe I should see if one of the shops has Rodeo as a tester. Thank you for your reply!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/4/19)

@CJB85 you are pretty safe to store the one shots in any area which is dry and not in direct sunlight. The shelf life varies but you can keep them for a good 12 months before flavour degradation starts setting in. 

The VS one shots range is also now available in 10ml, which is perfect as a "sample" before you commit to a 30ml.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CJB85 (17/4/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> @CJB85 you are pretty safe to store the one shots in any area which is dry and not in direct sunlight. The shelf life varies but you can keep them for a good 12 months before flavour degradation starts setting in.
> 
> The VS one shots range is also now available in 10ml, which is perfect as a "sample" before you commit to a 30ml.


Thank you Rudi, it is good to know that the shots can be stored for a good while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (17/4/19)

I concur with @Andre concerning the Rodeo one shot for a tobacco vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> Right, so I have my first DIY batch (all from one shots) steeping since Friday and need to start planning the next batch. I would be very grateful if members who have tried (or know people who have tried) can give a little feedback on the following choices.
> 
> I would also like to know how long a sealed one shot can be kept (also, can I keep them in the fridge/freezer) before they get less potent? I ask this because It makes sense to buy a bunch at a time for free delivery, lol.
> 
> ...


I have done the following ones
1) Obsidian - cookie tobacco heaven, not an adv but used regularly and more in winter. Will never not have it is my stash.
2) Foggs - Pacific Coast - Baked Pear, more fresh than baked to me, but a bottle always on hand for a bit of freshness.
3) icee Lychee - not really my profile but this was nice. I upped the coolant a bit as I like it cold. Still mix it ever so often, mostly summer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (17/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> I have only tried one tobacco so far, a bought TKO Tobacco/Menthol and I was completely MEH about it. Maybe I should see if one of the shops has Rodeo as a tester. Thank you for your reply!


You can buy premixed Rodeo from The Vape Guy, or if it can wait I can bring you a tester in May. Have to take my son for class so maybe we can meet up, best to taste first as it is a real pipe tobacco. Not everyone likes, I grew into it and always have some lying around.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZyRaScaL (17/4/19)

Great thread. There was another similar thread created a while ago with more feedback.

I'd add Red Pill EZ Shot to that list of yours. I didn't really like it at first but after 2 days of not vaping it, I felt a crave for it. From then it just grew on me and currently it's in my tank. A berry good menthol vape. I reckon it comes to life after a 4 day steep but some peeps like it fresh. Different stroke for different folks I guess.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## CJB85 (18/4/19)

DizZyRaScaL said:


> Great thread. There was another similar thread created a while ago with more feedback.
> 
> I'd add Red Pill EZ Shot to that list of yours. I didn't really like it at first but after 2 days of not vaping it, I felt a crave for it. From then it just grew on me and currently it's in my tank. A berry good menthol vape. I reckon it comes to life after a 4 day steep but some peeps like it fresh. Different stroke for different folks I guess.


I have 270ml of Red Pill already steeping... after reading all the good reviews about it, it was the very first one shot I bought. 
My first batch consisted of a big Red Pill EZ Shot, Molinberry Bounty, Molinberry French Coffee, Coffee Mill Caramel Latte, Coffee Mill Coconut milk Mocha...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (18/4/19)

Put that red pill in the fridge and vape it already. Fresh Red pill for the win buddy
One shots are changing the DIY scene and I think what you have at the top will be a fantastic starting point.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (18/4/19)

Cornelius said:


> Put that red pill in the fridge and vape it already. Fresh Red pill for the win buddy
> One shots are changing the DIY scene and I think what you have at the top will be a fantastic starting point.


I thought it needs to steep for a long while? I mixed it on Friday, so tomorrow will be a week?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (18/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> I thought it needs to steep for a long while? I mixed it on Friday, so tomorrow will be a week?


Nope , Red pill is good to go the next day already. I think it states 3 days but I mix and pop it in the fridge, vape ready next day. 
But some juices do require a good steep, I steep some of my tobacco mixes for up to 2 months.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (18/4/19)

Cornelius said:


> Nope , Red pill is good to go the next day already. I think it states 3 days but I mix and pop it in the fridge, vape ready next day.
> But some juices do require a good steep, I steep some of my tobacco mixes for up to 2 months.


Thank you! They will be going in the fridge tonight and one of the bottles will be going right into my daily mix!
I just re-wicked yesterday and am on an Icy Mango juice... do you think I can follow it up with Red Pill straight away, or do I need to re-wick again?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (18/4/19)

CJB85 said:


> Thank you! They will be going in the fridge tonight and one of the bottles will be going right into my daily mix!
> I just re-wicked yesterday and am on an Icy Mango juice... do you think I can follow it up with Red Pill straight away, or do I need to re-wick again?



I dont see why not. Go for it, if the Mango remains then re wick after a tank. What setup will you be using for it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (24/7/19)

My apologies on reviving an old thread but anyone have advice on one shots when mixing for mtl juices? And the VS range in particular. Eg...the V1 Bamango says mix at 13%...do you guys recommend that one ups the % for mtl DIY juice?


----------



## CJB85 (24/7/19)

Ruwaid said:


> My apologies on reviving an old thread but anyone have advice on one shots when mixing for mtl juices? And the VS range in particular. Eg...the V1 Bamango says mix at 13%...do you guys recommend that one ups the % for mtl DIY juice?


Funny... I was thinking about asking the same thing today...
Not only if you should up the %, but by how much!


----------



## Andre (24/7/19)

Ruwaid said:


> My apologies on reviving an old thread but anyone have advice on one shots when mixing for mtl juices? And the VS range in particular. Eg...the V1 Bamango says mix at 13%...do you guys recommend that one ups the % for mtl DIY juice?





CJB85 said:


> Funny... I was thinking about asking the same thing today...
> Not only if you should up the %, but by how much!



I keep the percentage as recommended, but mix at 40PG/60VG, which gives me more than enough MTL flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (24/7/19)

Andre said:


> I keep the percentage as recommended, but mix at 40PG/60VG, which gives me more than enough MTL flavour.


Now, what if you drop Nicotine from the mix? 
Simply up to 50/50 and keep the % the same?


----------



## Wesley (24/7/19)

Ruwaid said:


> My apologies on reviving an old thread but anyone have advice on one shots when mixing for mtl juices? And the VS range in particular. Eg...the V1 Bamango says mix at 13%...do you guys recommend that one ups the % for mtl DIY juice?



I would agree with @Andre here - but it depends on what device you are using. If you are using a pod device with weaker output you may want to increase, but if you are using an MTL tank or dripper on a mod you may not need to. I'm using a Geekvape Ammit MTL RTA with a 0.65ohm coil, vaping at 22 watts, and there is plenty of flavour using normal percentages.

I suggest you first try the juice as recommended, and then you can decide whether you need more flavour or not (remember to steep the juice first). Taste is subjective and what works for me may not work for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (24/7/19)

@Andre thanks bud. All my diy is mainly for MTL and already at 60/40.
@CJB85 maybe that depends on the flavour profile bud? Im assuming fruits don't need to be increased for mtl but something that has a lot of creams and custards etc might tasted muted at mtl power range ie. 10w to 17w or so hence I wanted to know about the increase in %'s mainly for those kinda juice profiles!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/7/19)

CJB85 said:


> Now, what if you drop Nicotine from the mix?
> Simply up to 50/50 and keep the % the same?


I would keep it at 40PG/60VG, with the same percentage.


----------

